# Tomorrow is another day



## Dymn

Catalan: _demà serà un altre dia

_Spanish:_ mañana será otro día

_How about your language?


----------



## ger4

Tomorrow is another day - in German:
Morgen ist ein anderer Tag (literal)
Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag (idiomatic)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
מחר יום חדש - lit. "tomorrow is a new day".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


Literal => *«Αύριο είναι μια άλλη μέρα»* [ˈavri.o ˈine mɲa ˈali ˈmeɾa]
Idiomatic => *«Αύριο ξημερώνει μια νέα μέρα»* [ˈavri.o ksimeˈɾoni mɲa ˈne.a ˈmeɾa] --> _tomorrow dawns a new day_


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
I morgon är en annan dag_


----------



## bearded

In Italian:

_Domani è un altro giorno
_(tomorrow is another day).


----------



## mataripis

Day is replaced by chapter. So it is "Ang bukas ay isang panibagong yugto o kabanata".


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*"Demain est un autre jour."* (Tomorrow is another day)


----------



## Zsanna

I don't think there is a set phrase for that in Hungarian but there are some attempts to render it:
a) the famous last words in the film _Gone With The Wind_ (identical to our title here) was translated as: 
*Holnap új nap virrad.* (= Tomorrow rises a new day.)

b) the French film Ça ira mieux demain (from 2000) was translated as *Holnap egy új nap* (= Tomorrow is a new day), which is closer to the English _tomorrow is another day_ than to the French title, still, it doesn't sound really natural in Hungarian.


----------



## Evgeniy

Russian: утро вечера мудренее (morning is wiser than evening).
That's if guessed the meaning of the proverb correctly. That means: it will look a different way tomorrow morning, so it is wrong to become despaired right now, better to postpone the decisions for tomorrow.


----------



## Evgeniy

Zsanna said:


> a) the famous last words in the film _Gone With The Wind_ (identical to our title here) was translated as:
> *Holnap új nap virrad.* (= Tomorrow rises a new day.)


Just learnt about existence of those final words in the movie from your post. No, the Russian translators had to invent something else for that phrase than that proverb I mentioned. The proverb is not about some ideal, abstract hope, it is about a very concrete feeling that morning advises better, so one can believe in morning and hope for its coming and for its advice. The message is "don't despair as there is an unknown reason not to", not "cultivate a hope of an unknown kind", the latter is too abstract for a proverb in the Russian meaning of the word.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Evgeniy,

We have a term for "morning is wiser than the evening", too, but I thought it may be a little bit different from what the English conveys. (A bit elusive for a Hungarian, admittedly.)
I'm not too sure about the bit "there is an unknown reason not to", you suggested above. (The definition in the free dictionary doesn't seem to support that.)


----------



## Evgeniy

Hello Zsanna,


Zsanna said:


> I'm not too sure about the bit "there is an unknown reason not to", you suggested above. (The definition in the free dictionary doesn't seem to support that.)


Well, you don't know yet why things may improve (more exactly, look improved) tomorrow, right? So, the reason is yet unknown, it has to be found out on the next day, when you know better how to handle the situation and therefore it does not look so terrible. So far, you do not yet know why you don't need to despair, it will become known only later. Anyway, I referred, with the first definition, to the message of the Russian proverb, not to the supposed message of the movie quote or of the English expression in general, and I expressed the latter two in the second definition ("an abstract hope"). If the English proverb necessarily implies an objective change to the better in the situation, then the Russian proverb is not as close, because, although it may refer to an objective change that happens tomorrow morning, it does not have to.


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, Evgeniy, for this explanation. It is obvious that for us (both) it is more difficult to find an exact equivalent.


----------



## ilocas2

translation in Czech:

Zítra je jiný den. (means different)

Zítra je další den. (means next)

However these sentences are unidiomatic.

idiomatic:

Zítra je taky den. (tomorrow - is - also - day)


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:
Утре е нов ден (lit. "Tomorrow is a *new *day).


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
明日は明日の風が吹く: Come tomorrow, tomorrow's wind shall blow.


----------



## kloie

Estonian
Homsed teine paeev

Serbian
Sutra je samo josh jedan dan


----------



## ger4

Two more Estonian versions:
Homme on ka päev - literally 'tomorrow is also (a) day'
Homme on teine päev - lit. 'tomorrow is (an)other day'

(I don't know which is the most popular one)


----------



## bo-marco

*Italiano*:
*"Domani è un altro giorno"* (lit: Tomorrow is another day)
*
Emilian*:
*"Dmaŋ 'l è 'n àtar dè"* (lit: Tomorrow it is another day)


----------



## Sardokan1.0

northern Sardinian (Logudoresu)

*Cras est un'àteru die* (Domani è un altro giorno)
*Cras est un'àtera die* (Domani è un altra giornata)


----------



## Pugnator

Neapolitan: Dimane è n'ato juorno (you could also say "Craje è n'ato juorno" but craje has become very very very rare even among the older and almost nobody say it anymore, it got replaced by the italianism dimane ).


----------



## danel32

kloie said:


> Estonian
> Homsed teine paeev



Estonian:
Homme on ka päev. (lit: Tomorrow is another day)

_Homsed teine paeev_ is not possible and it is grammatically incorrect. You can't say also _Homme on teine päev_, because in that context _teine_ means second. You can say  _Homme on uus päev_ (Tomorrow is a new day)


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
明天又是(嶄)新的一天 míng tiān yòu shì (zhǎn )xīn de yī tiān 
Tomorrow is yet a new day.


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish:* Jutro będzie nowy dzień.* - Tomorrow (there) will be a new day.


----------



## Medune

Portuguese:
_Amanhã é/será outro dia_


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch: Morgen is er weer een dag.
(Literally: Tomorrow is there again a day)
''There will be a new day tomorrow''


----------

